# Buying SIS ?



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

I am thinking of buying the SIS and was wondering if anybody had any experiences with this model. I own the Custom TLE/RL, Eclipse Target II, and the Ultra CDP II, and want one more Kimber. Any input?


----------



## alkersrd (Nov 9, 2008)

*Sis Owner:*

Pruchased the kimber SIS back in March of 2008, to date I have run about 1500 rds thru it. It shoots true and is a great carry wepon. Ordered Tripp Mags for it and have not had a failure since.


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

alkersrd said:


> Pruchased the kimber SIS back in March of 2008, to date I have run about 1500 rds thru it. It shoots true and is a great carry wepon. Ordered Tripp Mags for it and have not had a failure since.


I'm getting mine this week...... 5"...I'll put Crimson Laser Grips on it.


----------

